# did you serve on Fisons Realf out of immingham around 1970 -71?



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi out there did you or anyone you know serve on the norski Fisons Realf sailing out of Immingham to Casablanca carrying phospates. The year would be around 1969 - 1972. 

Ann


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi anyone out there who sailed out of immingham on the Fisons Realf early 1970's?


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Fison's Realf with Norwegian crew was trading to Immingham in the 60s too. Seem to remember with fertilizer from North Africa.


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi 

Thanks for rplying, that is correct. It did sail to casablanca and transport phosphates. I am looking for anyone who sailed with Kevin McBride late 60;s early 70's


----------



## Kn1ghtsy (Jan 2, 2016)

*Fisons Realf late 1960's-1970's*

My dad sailed on the Fisons Realf - Jerzy (George)Poroniuk, did you know him?


----------



## JRT34 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Knightsy, 
I think I sailed with your father on the Fisons Realf, was he the Bosun?
I have a couple of photographs, I'm not sure they include your Dad, but I can sent them to you or post them here if you are interested in seeing them. 
Let me know. 
Many Thanks, 
John Reed Turnbull


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*fison realf photos*

Hi JRT34 & Knightsy

If you have photos of your timeon the realf i would like to see them if possible. If you can scan them, my email address is [email protected]. 

Many thanks

Ann


----------

